# where can i buy corsair cabinet parts??????? PLZ HELP ME



## Gamer09 (Mar 17, 2013)

i have got corsair 500r cabinet last month, due to some miss handling, the side panels got dent and side fans are not working, please please help me!!!!!!

WHERE CAN I BUY CORSAIR PARTS IN BENGALURU????????


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 17, 2013)

If its mishandling by the retailer, ask him to get it replaced. If not, ask the person you've bought it from if he can get a replacement. He would charge, though.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 17, 2013)

Dented Metal cabinet parts are best treated and painted at a local car garage! Strange but true!!! Check if replacement parts come cheaper than the repair though.


----------



## Gamer09 (Mar 19, 2013)

guys i am asking about parts, not for repair  check these links   Case Parts - Parts
Carbide 500R Case - Left Side Panel (Arctic White, side panel, left, with fan holes for 120mm and 140mm fans) - Case Parts - Parts

is these parts avialable in INDIA???????


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 19, 2013)

Check with the Corsair Distributor in your area.


----------

